# The cold weather is here! Icefishing here I come



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Getting away for the day tomorrow for a nice ice fishing trip on lake Simcoe, Going after perch and lots of em! Nice little heated hut with friends what could be better!

I will post pictures of the spoils of war when I return, Just going for the day should be back late tomorrow

Cheers


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you get WIFI/ Cable? Mobile coverage at least?


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Gib, Looking forward to your perch pics!! I've heard about the fantastic perchin on Simco, and always wanted to trek up there! I'm not much on hard water fishin, but late last fall, just before ice up we jigged (open water in a boat) up many coolerfuls of shallow bay perch at big Pymatuning in PA?Ohio!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be ice fishing this year. I plan on bringing clay ammo and a slingshot for some shooting fun in between flags.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

So it was a tiring but fun trip, Did not end up sleeping overnight before we had to leave for 3am, took 3 hours to drive to lake simcoe and fished the day away until 5pm then drove home, There was not as much action as usual but still did not make out to bad, In the beginning we got desperate and kept a few small ones but then it picked up and the big boys showed up. Biggest perch of the day was 1 pound!

The hut was so hot even with one burner on the lowest it could go that we had to open the door a crack here and there, Now thats what I call ice fishin









































Theres one more layer of perch under that layer, We fished about 30 ft of water.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Not bad - any fish are good fish in my book!







Despite the amount of fishing I've done, I've still yet to catch my first Perch...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent catch, Gib. I gave away all of my tip-ups a few years ago. Regretting it now, though.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

ok i see the cooler with the fish but wheres the one with the rest of the beer, I mean in ice fishing thats almost as important as the bait







stay warm man!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Waiting for ice out, kayak, ultralight, 1/32 oz sparse hair jigs = buket full of fat spawners. Perch filets are the best tasting and only fish I keep. Nice set up you have there. Ice rarely gets thick enough here on Long Island NYto ice fish.
Philly


----------

